# Enzo and Hunter playing =)



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

This may not seem like such a big thing to all of you, but Hunter has NEVER engaged in play with another dog or anything like that. He doesn't even play with toys. Please ignore me yelling "whoa!" in the middle of the video. :curtain: lol The boys knocked over the baby gate and it startled me. Also, sorry for the crappy quality. It was done with my cell phone in a dimly lit room.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I watched this on Facebook and thought "wow, she's brave to let them play in the house"!!! They were far better behaved than mine would be if I let them play or wrestle in the house......As soon as Austin and Lincoln start....it's outside they go!!!

It's nice to see Hunter engaging in play with Enzo....he probably feels young again!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Hunter never really lets it get too far and it only lasts about 2 minutes. I'm really glad that he's starting to act like a puppy again. Changing his food (both the type and the AMOUNT, most importantly) has made such a HUGE difference in him. A dog with a corn allergy shouldn't be eating a food where the first ingredient is corn meal. You'd think that would be common sense, but apparently not. Since he's lost weight, his energy level is a lot higher. Before, he was just laying around all the time. I'm so glad that he's doing so much better now that we're the ones that are taking care of him. I just wish we got a little credit from his "owner" where credit is due.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw! So cute  I saw it on facebook aswell but its such a sweet video


----------

